# A few questions regarding my Pressure Washer



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Here it the PW:

http://picasaweb.google.com/agapepainting.net/MiTMPressureWasher

Can I add an additional hose so to utilize 2 sprayers at one time, I know this may bring down the pressure some, any thoughts and if I can how do I do it?

Has anyone ever ran two pressure washers from the same house? Does it drop the pressure at all?

I want to use the telescoping wand for upper washing and utilize the standard wand for lower washing, two people working here. I'm trying to accomplish more work in a shorter amount of time and just am excersizing some options, but not sure with out actually doing it...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't think so. I've been thinking of buying another Pw just for that reason. Been looking at belt driven machines ....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Which question are you answering?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Which question are you answering?


..you cant attach multiple hoses with that machine
or did you mean a drop in pressure in the water supply if there are two machines running ...hmmm I'm sure there would abe a drop off ...then you could run into some issues with the water supply and the run off ... some good threads here about re-capturing water and laws


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Which question are you answering?


yes!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

What about a 2 way quick disconnect at the pump? I think that may want to work the pump more than it should.... probably not good ey?

I have another Pressure washer and will try using both on one house and see how that works.

I would like to see my partner or I doing work at the same time. Washing the house and driveway at the same time. Be in and out in an hour instead of an hour and a half - 2. I'm trying to build up a quick and efficient system for washing homes prior to painting. I scheduled 2 homes for today and 2 for tomorrow.... I am for sure we could have gotten all 4 done today. Since nothing else was lined up and a holiday weekend coming we didn't push the issue...


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

It can be done but you need to start with a larger flow machine (gpm). The pressure stays the same, it is the flow that gets split. Flow is what cleans. I know a ton off guys that have split off machines and 75% of them say that one gun at higher flow was faster than 2 guys. Here is a custom machine I had built. It is a 10gpm machine, dual gun setup with 1400 psi. 

The hose reel with the orange hose is a separate pump and actually makes this particular rig a three man.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Here it the PW:
> Has anyone ever ran two pressure washers from the same house? Does it drop the pressure at all?
> 
> We have run two machines at the same time at the same house and we burned out one of the pumps. The house was on a well and I don't think we were getting enough water to the pumps.


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

GMack said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Here it the PW:
> ...


----------

